
On Ad Blocking - twapi
http://www.brucelawson.co.uk/2016/on-ad-blocking/
======
dotrnd
Bruce,

I appreciate the above piece. You're right; ad-blocking is a must. What with
malware vectoring, tracking, bandwidth robbing, and other issues, I block all
ads, tracking, Web beacons for the sake of my own sanity and safety whilst
online. I'm always mildly shocked at friend's places if I need to use a
computer or am asked to "fix" something. Their PCs are awash with the flotsam
and jetsam of the WWW, sometimes so badly only a re-install will correct it.

I'm toying with the idea of creating a non-browser-based piece of software
that blocks all this junk whilst not letting on to the websites it's been
blocked. Something similar was done under Linux/*nix boxes whereby we simply
created a symlink to /dev/null for Flash Player to avoid the LSOs (Super
cookies). We could watch Flash content, but nothing was ever written to disk.
I need to look into doing something like this using a method like the current
ad blocking subscriptions.

